# Worried about finishing PhD



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

It takes 3-4 years to write up a PhD and I've been writing up unfunded in my 4th year since last Summer. I've been depressed at my slow progress. I have woken at 4 in the morning worrying about it.
My supervisor read each of my results chapters, then I gave in a draft of my whole thesis at the end of May. He read it at the end of July. :time 
I then got major corrections on one chapter :cry I just don't feel like I'll ever finish. I have until the end of September to finish. My supervisor says I need to have a higher standard of thesis as I will struggle in the viva. He compared it unfavourably with a recent thesis he had read. This stuff never came up the first time he read it.

I'm so bitter twowards my supervisor. He told me not to learn things throughout my thesis when I asked, do I need to know ......and I've had to learn them all in the write-up and don't feel I know the subject very well. There are still gaps that I've not resolved, everywhere. I still have to finish going over corrections on chapter 5, the conclusion, literature review, abstract, as well as filling in holes. He's been away for 3 weeks and may or may not be back today-he couldn't tell me. All I've done is chapter 4 which I was going to have done before he went away. It feels hopeless. I want to give up and get a job, but haven't got one. I'm waiting to hear about job I interviewed for (will be 1-2 weeks to hear) and sent in a test, but was technically past this recruitment cycle.
Someone that started at the same time handed in ages ago, has been working, and has his viva soon. The other has funding for 4 years. I feel rubbish, and my advisors meetings were horrible every year and left me in tears. I feel like I'm scraping my way through and know nothing. It's been really bad for my confidence and self esteem, I feel useless.


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

I went through a similar situation when I was working on my Masters thesis. Of course 
it's nothing compared to the effort in writing a PhD thesis. But giving up wouldn't 
be a logical decision considering the amount of resources and time you spent on the program. 
So when are you planning to graduate?


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations on getting this far. A little saying that has got me through some stressful times:
There is no outside emotional stress, there is only my response to a situation which I can learn to control.

Sounds like you drew a short straw with your thesis supervisor, (unfortunately that is half the battle) - but you've come this far with a crappy supervisor so i'm sure you can make the last few steps. Good luck and let us know how your going


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I can only say that :boogie 

You have gotten so far! I can honestly say that I am jealous!!!

Jobs besides, I think that a PhD is something someone can be very proud about.


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

anarchist_penn said:


> So when are you planning to graduate?


Would be in January or July. It is up to 10 weeks from submitting to viva. I'm sure it will require my supervisor though.

Thanks, it is a shame that I don't see it as an achievement, just something that I've messed up. Maybe I need some positive thinking?


----------

